# Projecting a logo onto a window



## thisisCP (Dec 13, 2006)

Just wondering if something like this is possible. The setup we have is a lamp, similar to a stage lighting lamp like this, with a colored gel with the company's logo. Currently we project the logo onto the wall so it will be visible. But I think it would look way cooler if we can project the logo onto the front window without it going onto the street.

Any ideas? Maybe some kind of semi-transparent film so people can still see in through the window.


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 13, 2006)

Use 2 pieces of glass with a transparent film between them. Onto this film use UV due to make your company logo. Then light it with a UV Spot.

Not exactly what you're looking for but without "fogging" the glass to scatter the light, I have no idea.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 13, 2006)

If you're interested in using some professional projection material, look into Rosco's light translucent rear projection screen material...


----------



## greenlight (Dec 14, 2006)

Is this for night-time, when the shop is dark?


----------



## thisisCP (Dec 14, 2006)

JimmyM said:


> Use 2 pieces of glass with a transparent film between them. Onto this film use UV due to make your company logo. Then light it with a UV Spot.
> 
> Not exactly what you're looking for but without "fogging" the glass to scatter the light, I have no idea.


Thats a great idea, but we'd really like to keep the color of the logo. With UV, wouldnt we lose that?



PhotoWrangler said:


> If you're interested in using some professional projection material, look into Rosco's light translucent rear projection screen material...


Those light translucent screens look like they might have potential. Do you know how translucent they are. Can you still see through the screen when you're not projecting something onto it?



greenlight said:


> Is this for night-time, when the shop is dark?


Yes, its for night time use.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 14, 2006)

thisisCP said:


> Those light translucent screens look like they might have potential. Do you know how translucent they are. Can you still see through the screen when you're not projecting something onto it?



It's sorta like looking through pantyhose.

Hmm... you could try a test by picking up a pair of sheer white pantyhose, cutting them open and stretching the fabric across a window.

You can probably obtain a small sample swatch of the Rosco material from a theatrical supply house or from Rosco directly. I've had good luck obtaining small samples in the past.


----------

